# Rock Island 1911 Review



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking to purchase my first 1911, was considering a RI .45 Anybody got any hands on experience with one? Customer service from factory?

Other 1911 for consideration is the Springfield Armory RO, it is about $150 more than RI, but it has more features.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For the money, its hard to beat a RIA. I wish I had loaded up with them when they were $300.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Get the Taurus PT1911. For the money, it's a great starter 1911. Get's you alot of the features commonly seen on the Kimbers, Ed Browns, etc. It is NOT one of those though, so don't compare them side by side. It is a great shooting 1911 that will let you know if you want to start in on this addiction.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

IME the Taurus PT1911 is JUNK compared to a RIA. I advise you to shoot or at least handle both and then decide. Plus, unlike the PT1911, RIAs are "real" 1911 and can be customized with any other 1911 parts. 

Plus, RIA's customer service is probably the best in the industry. Head on over to m1911.org and ask the same question, you will get many positive reviews.

Also, the same company that makes RIA also make 1911s frames and slides for STI!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want a "real" 1911, buy Colt.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/colt-combat-commander-series-80-fs-96641/


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

My brother has carried a RI .45 for some years. He has had a few minor issues, but it keeps on ticking. 

Looking at the prices online they are bringing now seems they are bringing a higher price. 

I guess the best question would be; what are you primarily wanting a 1911 for? If it just to shoot, there are different considerations than for a carry piece. 

Just some thoughts to consider.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad has a RIA and it has been flawless with factory and reloads. He put a new set of grips on it and it looks very nice. I won't say its as accurate as my kimber but it only cost 1/4th of it also....accuracy isn't bad either. I want a compact model to carry. Just waiting for Scotts to get another in. They had a full size last time I was up there...a week or so ago.


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

First, I own 3 1911 clones. I own a Para, RIA, and a Norinco. While the Para is nice, for the money I paid a little more than half of what I paid for the Para and absolutely love the RIA. You are going to have your purests out there that will state "if you want a real 1911 buy a colt." Don't be pressured into buying more gun than you can afford but don't feel bad about the gun you get. RIA is an excellent gun for the money. There are forums dedicated to the 1911 and when I considered my RIA, I checked them out. Everyone that I have talked to that owns one, absolutely loves them. Customer service is second to none from what the guys on the forum tell me but I have yet a need for it. $450 out the door is what I paid for mine about a year ago at USA performance. No jams, FTF, or any other malfunctions to date. Probably have sent between 400-500 rounds down range with it. Don't know if it is just me, but my groups look better out of the RIA as well. 1911forum.org


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*1911*

I have heard nothing but good about RIA 1911s. They are probably the best "bargain" of all the 1911s. I have a Springfield loaded which is my favorite, A Remington, and a Charles Daily which is my truck gun.

The Springfields and the RIAs have the best customer service.

Most all 1911s will require some fine tuning to shoot JHPs and lead if you reload. All will shoot factory with the exception of some will have a problem with the JHPs.

My next purchase will be the new Ruger.

Good luck.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a RIA Tactical and it is by far one of the best ive owned


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a RIA 1911 and really like it. Accurate and easy to field strip. 
Have two Kimbers and a Colt 1911 (actually, the Colt is a 1991 model). Like all four but the RIA was the lest expensive by a long shot. Good starter 1911..


----------

